# Mossy Creek Dairy



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 18, 2015)

Got picked for a quota dove hunt. Never done a quota dove hunt.  Who can give me info?


----------



## welderguy (Aug 18, 2015)

Most will allow you to go on the field and pick your spot and set up at 10AM.Can't shoot til noon.I would get there at least an hour early so DNR can check you in.Then while you're waiting, you can watch which end of the field the doves fly in the most.Kill a mess!


----------



## JJSaint (Aug 19, 2015)

Which Hunt did you get?

I got 2nd


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 26, 2015)

*2nd Hunt*

I also got picked for the second hunt.  I need contact information/directions.  I need to find out if I can bring my dog.


----------



## The Go Dawg (Aug 27, 2015)

I have also been selected for a dove quota hunt and I wonder if we can bring a guest to hunt with or is it only open to the hunters who applied and were selected.  Anyone know?


----------



## JJSaint (Aug 28, 2015)

The Go Dawg said:


> I have also been selected for a dove quota hunt and I wonder if we can bring a guest to hunt with or is it only open to the hunters who applied and were selected.  Anyone know?



Only the ones listed in your group. 

I had three in mine.


----------



## winchester pre64 (Sep 4, 2015)

spoke with DNR no guest.  you can bring your dog.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 4, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks Winchester!!


----------



## winchester pre64 (Sep 9, 2015)

let me know if you guys have any luck.  i got picked for the last hunt.


----------



## scottsgonehunting (Dec 4, 2015)

my son JR and I went this morning for the third hunt.  we shot 5 or 6 shells each but were not in a good spot.  we did however find what seemed to be the best spot on the farm.  the blue line indicates the main flight path


----------



## scottsgonehunting (Dec 5, 2015)

*best flight path*

best flight path


----------

